# Put a new tub in my house



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Use to be 1/2 bath accessed from the hallway. It had the water heater in it along with an unvented sink and toilet. When I bought the house I ripped out all the plumbing, walled off the door, put a new door in my bedroom and made it into a small master bathroom. It's an 1,100 sq ft. ranch so the bathrooms are pretty small. 

It's a 60x36 American Standard jetted tub I bought from Home Depot. I chose this one because the overflow is at the top, so it has 20" fill depth. The drain assembly was a cheap slip joint setup but I used regular ABS fittings and glued it all. Got it set a few days ago.










Closer pic of the overflow.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that is what I am talking about. All you need now is one of those tub tray things for your plate of food, and magazine, and a Tv mounted somewhere on the wall. :laughing:

Looks nice by the way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the tub is out of level and the spout is crooked


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Your eyes are crooked, lol. I set the tub using a brand new 4' level. I had to have the camera at an odd angle to fit the entire tub in the pic so maybe you're seeing a visual distortion.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> the tub is out of level and the spout is crooked


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't really tell from the first pic but uh, tub only, I hope?


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

no tiling flange??


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you gonna leave the walls like that?


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

There will be a tiling flange, Hardiebacker, and then tile. I didn't have the room for a corner shower, so I just put in a tub/shower valve. The pic was taken literally right after setting the tub. The house had a big sag in the middle, so we added three 10' beams and 13 adjustable concrete blocks to level it out. Once it's leveled out(getting close) I'll finish the bathroom. You can only get about two full turns a week on the blocks so it takes awhile to level a house. Once were 100% done leveling the floors I'll level the tub again, fill it with water and spray foam underneath it for support. The bathrooms are back to back so we have two of the 10' beams butted together and they run directly underneath the kitchen and the middle of both bathrooms so the tub has plenty of support underneath.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why dont you just use a hydrolic jack... no wait time 

and what do u mean adjustable concrete blocks... got some pictures of those... because we dont have anything like that up here


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I had almost 1" of sag in the middle of the house. When the sag is that extreme, you have to take it out a little at a time.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free..._12_Pier_Block_with_4_Adjustable_Bracket.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> I had almost 1" of sag in the middle of the house. When the sag is that extreme, you have to take it out a little at a time.


A 1" sag is extreme? :laughing:

I guess you've never worked on a really old home...:laughing:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished most of the waste and vent yesterday. Here's a few more pics out of shear boredom.

My other full bath









Wet vented the toilet, tub, kitchen sink, and lav. 









Wet vented section in the crawl space. The open 2" is for my washer box drain and urinal drain which I haven't gotten around to yet.









Master bath lav









Master bath water closet. Right pipe is the tub vent and the left is the toilet vent.









Roof penetration and attic venting. This was tight work and a PIA to get back by the eve for the master lav vent. I'm 6 ft. and was laying on my stomach with my arms stretched out, lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What's with you guys up North setting the closet flange on the 2nd rough?

Looks good by the way.



Edit: Also, in one pic, there's particle board in the bathroom, and plywood in the room that backs up to it...what's up with that?


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good. 

I have that same hammer stapler! 

I wish I had put a urinal in my bathroom.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> What's with you guys up North setting the closet flange on the 2nd rough?
> 
> Looks good by the way.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the plywood that's laying on top of the carpet with the radio on it? The bathrooms have 7/16" OSB on top of the original existing 5/8 floor. I did this for a flat tiling surface and to help stiffen the floor.

The urinal is going in my pantry which is located in the rear entry of my house. I do a lot of metal fabrication with friends and I didn't want filthy buddies running through my house to take a piss. I'll post some pics once it's framed in along with the washer box and associated plumbing.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong but is that not a 3" t on its side in the crawl? don't mean too nit pic work looks nice


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

xyleman said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but is that not a 3" t on its side in the crawl? don't mean too nit pic work looks nice


Looks like it might be a comby, but it's hard to tell from that angle...


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a 3x2 combi


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's alot of stuff on a 2" vent.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> That's alot of stuff on a 2" vent.


Please explain.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> That's alot of stuff on a 2" vent.


Yes, please explain?

A 2" vent can handle 24 F.U. Wet venting has its own restrictions but everything was done to code.


----------

